# Tommy Kaira Tuned R32GTR



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

As ive been knocking around the forum for well over a year now, i must apologise for never introducing myself or my car properly. So Hi, to everyone . 
About 2 years ago i bought my R32GTR and have been keeping myself busy with it ever since. I have never seen another TK R32,33 or 34 in the flesh so im guessing that these models are pretty rare. The current spec list:

December '92 model in Crystal white 326.
*Exterior*
Rear arches widened by 15mm on both sides. Arches have also been rolled.
Tommy Kaira front bumper
Tommy Kaira grill
Catz spotlights
Nismo sideskirts
Original GroupA side mirrors
Clear indicator lenses
Nismo bonnet extension
Nismo rear lip spoiler
R33 front quarter GT badges
HKS towing eye
Tinted glass all round
Rear hub spacers
17" Work Equip alloys wrapped in 235/45/17 good year eagles
Rays titanium wheel nuts
Nissan Badge removed from rear (Soon to be replaced by a TK one)
Completely legal reg plates:nervous::nervous:

*Interior*
Tommy Kaira leather gear knob
Nardi steering wheel
Leather carbon effect handbrake and gear gaitors
GReddy pillar pod with boost and vacuum gauges
EL dials
Shiny cig lighter
Carbon effect foot pedals
Nismo floor mats
Kenwood stereo. Door and parcel shelf speakers and tweeters upgraded.

*Suspension*
Bilstein shocks and springs
Tein front pillow ball tension rods
Hks kansai complete chassis stengthening set
Nismo suspension links complete set.
Nismo bushes and anto roll bar links

*Brakes*
Drilled and grooved brake rotors all round.
Cusco brake master cylinder stopper
EBC redstuff pads
Standard calipers and brake lines.

*Drive Train*
Nismo short shifter
Nismo twin plate clutch
Nismo 2.0 rear lsd

*Engine*
ARC Oil filler cap
GReddy auxiliary pulleys
OS Giken camshaft pulleys
NGK Iridium plugs
Rocker covers, coilpack cover and cam belt cover polished.
Tomei signature plate
Nismo Kevlar belt with new tensioner and idler. New drive belts.
AFAIK, engine internals are standard.

*Cooling*
ARC intercooler
ARC titanium rad panel
Koyo twin core rad with nismo cap
Samco rad hoses
Earls braided hoses and fittings plumbed to Top Secret catch tank.
Nismo low temp stat
New N1 water pump
N1 oil pump

*Fuelling*
Nismo 280 l/ph fuel pump
Standard injectors, regulator and rail

*Air delivery and exhaust*
GReddy polished air induction pipes, turbo pipes and y-pipe
GReddy air filters
HKS Intercooler hard pipes
HKS SSQV fabbed into hard pipe.
HKS decat
HKS Silent hi-power

*Electronics*
GReddy turbo timer
Twin power ignition amplifier
HKS EVC5
Engine earthing kit
Viper alarm system with audio feedback and remote start
Digital RPM display
Air con unit relocated to centre pocket
Standard ECU remapped to suit the above mods

*Other*
Top Secret fuel filler cap
Nismo Key and Tommy Kaira personalised keyrings
Just changed gearbox oil engine oil and diff oil.

*Bits to go on over the next few weeks:clap:*
Apexi PFC and commander
Z32 Afm's with Apexi filters
HKS heat wrapped downpipe
HKS turbo elbows
Top secret Exhaust manifolds and HKS gaskets
Fully reconditioned R33GTR turbos recored with steel internals  and new actuators
Oil filter relocation kit and oil cooler
Polished inlet manifold

Engine was dyno'd on Dyna pack and produced 363.9bhp (flywheel) and 352.7lb/ft @6200rpm
I hope to achieve a solid figure of 400bhp with a safe and reliable map for the road when the upgraded bits go on over the next couple of weeks.
Anyway enough of the :blahblah:









































































I cant seem to resize the pictures, sorry.
Also have to give a special thanks to Matty and Miguel for getting supplying me with top notch stuff. These guys never fail to dissapoint!!

Thanks for looking,
Kev.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Great looking car. 

Ive bought an M20 in the past for Canada and it came fitted with a plaque on the firewall. 

Not trying to bust a nut here, but if its a real TK, it will have such fitted.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks mate.
No, mine doesent have that fitted unfortunately
So, shes not a real one. So much for the thread title :sigh:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

kev gtr said:


> Thanks mate.
> No, mine doesent have that fitted unfortunately
> So, shes not a real one. So much for the thread title :sigh:


Nevermind, clones are just as good if not better. Just means you can beat on it harder hehehehehe.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow looks sweet kev looking forward to seein her in the flesh. thats a serious spec list! Good stuff


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Cheers Ross!
Was thinking of travelling down south towards the end of the week if the weather is good. Do you know of any good spots for a few photo's?


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

adam? Is that you ? LOL!

Stellar car man so what if its not a T.K it still is an amazingly spec'd car

P.S adam if you want Ill ship you my caprice classic, its like driving your living room to work !


----------

